# Stage Lighting and Sound Design/Technology Assistantships Available



## ruinexplorer (Feb 19, 2009)

FYI, from the stagecraft list:

The Johnny Carson School of Theatre & Film at the University of
Nebraska-Lincoln has two graduate assistantships available. Both
assistantships have primary responsibility and focus in the area of
lighting design and technology. One of the assistantships has a
secondary focus on sound design and technology. The other has a
secondary focus on computerized previsualization and automated
lighting programming and technology.
The Johnny Carson School of Theatre & Film offers a full tuition
waiver and a stipend of $8,228 per year. For those students who
qualify, there is additional funding available including an $8,000
annual grant, a $4,000 annual grant, and several $1,500 grants.
Responsibilities delegated to both positions may include supervising
the lighting and electrics shops, the CAD lab, the sound labs,
production electrics and sound load-in work calls, focus calls,
lighting equipment maintenance, sound equipment maintenance, designing
productions and assisting the lighting and sound professor as needed.
The Johnny Carson School has recently completed a multimillion dollar
renovation/addition to the
theatre facilities. New equipment includes Martin professional
automated lighting equipment, Chauvet automated lighting equipment,
Hog3PC setup with programming wing, Vortek computer controlled rigging
system, brand-new black box theatre/soundstage with multi-section self
climbing grid, new digital computer controlled sound system and
recording system in the soundstage, and a brand-new 16 seat CAD lab
with the following software: AutoCAD, VectorWorks, WYSIWYG,
Lightwright, Martin Show Designer Gold, Maya, ProTools, SFX, and more.
To apply please contact:
Scott C. Parker [email protected]
Lighting Designer
Johnny Carson School of Theatre & Film	UNL | Theatre & Film | Home
University of Nebraska
201 Temple Building
Lincoln, NE 68588
402-472-1608


----------

